# No SSN - How to file taxes?



## mixed85 (Nov 9, 2011)

I just checked on the local consulate website and it may take up to 6 to 8 months to get a response from SSN. How am i suppose to backfile without a SSN? What have most of you done without a SSN? Thanks.


----------



## Baird68 (Nov 5, 2011)

mixed85 said:


> I just checked on the local consulate website and it may take up to 6 to 8 months to get a response from SSN. How am i suppose to backfile without a SSN? What have most of you done without a SSN? Thanks.


Hi 

I live in the Toronto area and went directly to Niagara Falls to apply for a number last week. They said it takes two weeks to send it to me, but some arrive sooner. They also said if I went to the consulate in Toronto, it would take months because the Niagara office handles the requests made from the Toronto consulate and they were just processing August's requests. By going directly, you jump the line, so to speak. If you're far from Niagara Falls, you can Google "U.S. consulates", and you can find the one closer to you. Good luck!


----------



## Baird68 (Nov 5, 2011)

Re: SSN

You need to take a birth certificate, and/or passport from the States. I don't have a U.S. passport so I brought old report cards, immunization records, and any other memorabilia that would convince them that I have never had a SNN but was entitled to get one.


----------



## Baird68 (Nov 5, 2011)

If you phone the nearest Social Security office and tell them you are a Canadian born citizen who needs a SNN ASAP, they can be helpful.


----------



## mixed85 (Nov 9, 2011)

Thanks Baird!


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

mixed85 said:


> I just checked on the local consulate website and it may take up to 6 to 8 months to get a response from SSN. How am i suppose to backfile without a SSN? What have most of you done without a SSN? Thanks.


Office Contacts for Residents of Ontario, Canada

My son received his in a week.


----------

